# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مفاجاة شداد

## سارق الفرح

*:ANSmile33:



:ANSmile33:






:ANSmile33:












احد المقربين من ابوالشد اوضح ان الرجل سيقلب الطاولة على الجميع 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ليه ماقالوا ماعايز يترشح
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*الراجل ده لايوق كده مالوا الله يفكنا منو 
*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*شوكة حوت لاتتبلع لا تفوت (الله يدينا خيرو)
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ليه ماقالوا ماعايز يترشح



 

شداد حسب المعلومات سيلعب على عدد من الاوراق من ضمنها زعمه  بان الوزير قد منع اثنين من رؤساء الاتحادات الولائية الموالية له من التصويت لاسباب سياسية وقد اخبر وفد الفيفا بذلك
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*شداد اعلن انه لن يترشح فى موقف احتجاجى جديد لعرقلة قيام الجمعية وتحريض الفيفا لانزال العقوبات وليس كما فهم البعض انه ناى عن خوض الانتخابات وهذا الموقف الجديد لشداد فى اعتقادى سيعقد اكثر الحل  وسيضع مستقبل الكرة السودانية امام مخاطر حقيقية
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ليه ماقالوا ماعايز يترشح



 
الرجل لا يخطو خطوة قبل ان يعرف توابعها
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

الراجل ده لايوق كده مالوا الله يفكنا منو 



 

فات ال80  ومكنكش
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصعب الشايقي
					

شوكة حوت لاتتبلع لا تفوت (الله يدينا خيرو)



 



الفيفا سال شداد عن دعم الفيفا (98) الف دولار 
ذكر انها صرفت لصالح المنتخب 
اراد بذلك توريد صلاح حسن سعيد ومعتصم جعفر والوزير 
وهى موجهة للصرف على موارد اخرى من جانب الفيفا 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*والله يا  سارق الفرح لاعارف  توابع  ولا يحزنون 0

الراجل  راسو ضارب  وعارف  إنه  لا يمكن يفوز

عشان كده   عايز يجوطها 0
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

:ansmile33:



:ansmile33:






:ansmile33:












احد المقربين من ابوالشد اوضح ان الرجل سيقلب الطاولة على الجميع 



  أحد المقربين دا منو يكونش عبد المجيد عبد الرازق

دا ما يقلب طاقية سيبك من طاولة
ان غد لناظره قريب
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

والله يا سارق الفرح لاعارف توابع ولا يحزنون 0

الراجل راسو ضارب وعارف إنه لا يمكن يفوز

عشان كده عايز يجوطها 0



 
سلامات استاذنا مانديلا 

ان شاء الله دائما طيب 


الاخبار تؤكد بان ابو الشد سينجح فى عرقلة الانتخابات ما لم تحدث مفاجاة
وقد وضع الوزير امام خيارين 
التاجيل او التمديد لاتحاده
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 أحد المقربين دا منو يكونش عبد المجيد عبد الرازق

دا ما يقلب طاقية سيبك من طاولة
ان غد لناظره قريب



 

ابوالقوانين محمد الشيخ مدنى 

عبدالعال ووووووو

شداد يحيط نفسه بمجموعة من الخبراء واصحاب النفوذ
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

شداد اعلن انه لن يترشح فى موقف احتجاجى جديد لعرقلة قيام الجمعية وتحريض الفيفا لانزال العقوبات وليس كما فهم البعض انه ناى عن خوض الانتخابات وهذا الموقف الجديد لشداد فى اعتقادى سيعقد اكثر الحل وسيضع مستقبل الكرة السودانية امام مخاطر حقيقية



 

قراءة صحيحة للواقع تتماشى مع نفسية شداد تماما

مشكووووور
*

----------


## تينا

*ده بطلع روحنا 
اصلا عارف الجانبين 
لذلك بلخبته
بس الوجمد النشاط
تكون حلوه حلا
عشان الموالين بقول شداد
المريخابي
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ده بطلع روحنا 
اصلا عارف الجانبين 
لذلك بلخبته
بس الوجمد النشاط
تكون حلوه حلا
عشان الموالين بقول شداد
المريخابي



 



شداد من اجل كرسى الرئاسة ممكن يبقى مريخابى اكتر من جمال الوالى ذاتو
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الان 
اخر الاخبار

وصول وفد الفيفا 

طالب الوفد مقابلة الوزير 
وجود الوزير خارج البلاد حان دون ذلك 

محاولات حثيثة لحل الازمة دون اللجوء الى التجميد 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*  قال تعالي  :                            

(قال أنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون قال إنك من المنظرين)


صدق الله العظيم

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

 قال تعالي : 

(قال أنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون قال إنك من المنظرين)


صدق الله العظيم




 
قصدك يكون تابع للجماعة


:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
*

----------


## غندور

*




			
				 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح  
:ansmile33:



:ansmile33:






:ansmile33:












احد المقربين من ابوالشد اوضح ان الرجل سيقلب الطاولة على الجميع 



ان شاء الله يقلبها



بس على رأسه!!!!
*

----------


## acba77

*الراجل دا الله يدينا خيرو
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*فكروا معى هل من الممكن ان يترك شداد الذى نعرفه كرسى الرئاسة 
بهذا الاستسلام وبهذه البساطة ؟ 
يجب ان نعلم ان حواريوه فى الصحف لا زالوا يسبحون بحمده ليل نهار 
اذن فكيف لرجل طماع وبهذه الصلابه والتصلب ان يترك كرسيه 
بسلام وهو المعروف بالترصد والعنجهية والسفسطة فى الحديث والعمل 
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*يل ناس الزول ده خررررررررررررررف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلا طاولة بلا لمه اقعد على الطاولة ياشداد بس حاسب ماتقع منها
*

----------


## Deimos

*شداد ده كائن خرافي ...
*

----------

